# Coleman Westlake Pop-Up 4 Sale



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello All!!
Good friends are moving up to a trailer and have listed their Pop-Up for sale on Craigs List - pictures there as well - South East Pa
*
Description:*
2000 Coleman Westlake pop-up - 2 queen beds, sofa and dinette convert to single beds, refrigerator, inside toilet/shower combo, propane furnace, air conditioner(3 years old,dealer installed), gas water heater, outside stove, outside shower, out side front storage compartment, 2 propane tanks, contact: Doug or Diana, phone : 215-721-1305 ..... $5,500 or best reasonable offer
*
SOLD!!*


----------

